# Be glad your happy.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up..


Just been sent this, is it right or wrong?.......

(Quote.)

Must be something to this! 

"Happiness" 

They're not happy in Gaza ..

They're not happy in Egypt ..

They're not happy in Libya ..

They're not happy in Morocco ...

They're not happy in Iran ..

They're not happy in Iraq ..

They're not happy in Yemen ...

They're not happy in Afghanistan ..

They're not happy in Pakistan ...

They're not happy in Syria ..

They're not happy in Lebanon ...



SO, WHERE ARE THEY HAPPY?



They're happy in Australia ..

They're happy in Canada ..

They're happy in England ..

They're happy in France ..

They're happy in Italy ..

They're happy in Germany ..

They're happy in Sweden ..

They're happy in the USA ..

They're happy in Norway ..

They're happy in Holland ..

They're happy in Denmark ..



Basically, they're happy in every country that is

NOT MUSLIM and unhappy in every country that is!



AND WHO DO THEY BLAME?



Not Islam.

Not their leadership.

Not themselves.



THEY BLAME THE COUNTRIES THEY ARE HAPPY IN!



AND THEN; They want to change those countries to be like,

THE COUNTRY THEY CAME FROM WHERE THEY WERE UNHAPPY!




Excuse me, but I can't help wondering...

How damn dumb can you get?

Everyone seems to be wondering why Muslim

Terrorists are so quick to commit suicide.

Lets have a look at the evidence:

- No Christmas

- No television

- No nude women

- No football

- No pork chops

- No hot dogs

- No burgers

- No beer

- No bacon

- Rags for clothes

- Towels for hats

- Constant wailing from some idiot in a tower

- More than one wife

- More than one mother-in-law

- You can't shave

- Your wife can't shave

- You can't wash off the smell of donkeys

- You cook over burning camel ****

- Your wife is picked by someone else for you

- and your wife smells worse than your donkey

- Then they tell them that "when they die, it all gets better"??

I'm saying nowt, but you can..

ray.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

"They're happy in England .."

We are fairly content here in Wales too.
Scotland and N.I. as well probably.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

pippin said:


> "They're happy in England .."
> 
> We are fairly content here in Wales too.
> Scotland and N.I. as well probably.


 Not sure Scotland is happy at the moment with the independence thingy going on......or perhaps I should say some are. :wink:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

They are not happy in Argentina. :lol:


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm not happy when I see rubbish like this posted.  


Chris


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

> ChrisandJohn"]I'm not happy when I see rubbish like this posted.
> 
> Chris


Hey up.

Which parts do you disagree with and why?..

ray.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

It's not a question of going through it piecemeal and saying what I 'disagree' with. My unhappiness about such scripts is to do with the purposes behind writing and posting them. In the case of this one it is clearly meant to spread Islamophobia. If that wasn't _your_ purpose then I think it naive to pass it on thinking it is just a harmless 'joke' or 'trivia'.

Chris


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

[quote} ChrisandJohn"]It's not a question of going through it piecemeal and saying what I 'disagree' with. My unhappiness about such scripts is to do with the purposes behind writing and posting them. In the case of this one it is clearly meant to spread Islamophobia. If that wasn't _your_ purpose then I think it naive to pass it on thinking it is just a harmless 'joke' or 'trivia'.

Chris[/quote]

Hey up.

Ok but what do you disagree with, you are committing the same point you emphasise by condemning the whole piece as something that has no ring of truth in it seen from a non Muslim view point.

Point out anything that is not true, and giving it an "Islamophobia" if that is a word label is just a cop out...

All in a non confrontational way...

ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

What do you think the intention of what you laughably call "the piece" is Ray?


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

.cba


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I did not find it funny either.

I mean, really, how could ALL those statements possibly be correct - it would have to be one HUGE coincidence.

Statistically so unlikely.

QED

(Wrong - it was SQ I went to hear last night!)


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I also didn’t find it at all funny for sadly, it’s all so true..

What I did find funny was that word Islamophobia – I cracked up at that.

When is this world going to wake up to the fact that religion, of any creed, is simply superstitious mumbo-jumbo and has been the cause of so much hatred among earthlings – for centuries in the past and likely to continue for centuries into the future. How many more people are going to die for it?

How many times do your hear – not all Muslims are terrorists and not all Catholics are perverts?

Stop apologising for them. All Muslims have a collective responsibility for all of the actions of their extremist as all Catholics have a collective responsibility for all of the perverted actions of their priests. You join a club you have to accept what it does in your name – or get out.

Despite all our advancing scientific knowledge we haven’t moved on one inch from the Middle Ages when the church ruled – it still does and it’s dozy followers are to blame for most of the worlds strife.

Wake up, wake up and think for yourselves – don’t just follow what you were taught as a child by people who still believe what they were taught as a child by people…….


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> [quote} ChrisandJohn"]It's not a question of going through it piecemeal and saying what I 'disagree' with. My unhappiness about such scripts is to do with the purposes behind writing and posting them. In the case of this one it is clearly meant to spread Islamophobia. If that wasn't _your_ purpose then I think it naive to pass it on thinking it is just a harmless 'joke' or 'trivia'.
> 
> Chris


Hey up.

Ok but what do you disagree with, you are committing the same point you emphasise by condemning the whole piece as something that has no ring of truth in it seen from a non Muslim view point.

Point out anything that is not true, and giving it an "Islamophobia" if that is a word label is just a cop out...

All in a non confrontational way...

ray.[/quote]

What is not true? It's certainly not true that the 'evidence' listed is actually evidence of anything.

You're asking me about the truth of the piece from a non Muslim viewpoint. It strikes me as being from a particular sort of male viewpoint, which is another reason I really can't identify with it.

Chris


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

Don't shoot the messenger, it is a good base for discussion, as I said I'm saying nowt but you can keep it from being just a racial thing which some think it is, it is far from it if you take on board some of the thinking behind it..

If you can't get past this is racial, then you are losing the point and may as well keep your gob shut as well.

ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It's not racist, it's Islamophobic.

I take the view that religion in general is a bad thing and am willing to disapprove of all of it but I think singling one lot out for special treatment is wrong, Alan.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

> erneboy"]It's not racist, it's Islamophobic.
> 
> I take the view that religion in general is a bad thing and am willing to disapprove of all of it but I think singling one lot out for special treatment is wrong, Alan.


Hey up.

Are the points raised wrong?.

ray.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

e.g. 'and your wife smells worse than your donkey'

Leaving aside questions of racism or Islamophobia, this sort of stuff is just an insult that shows complete disrespect for whichever person or group it refers to. It isn't a basis for discussion of the role of religion in producing happiness.


Chris


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

[quote} ChrisandJohn"]e.g. 'and your wife smells worse than your donkey'

Chris[/quote]

hey up.

You have met her then. :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

> Hey up.
> Are the points raised wrong?.
> 
> ray.


Who can answer that Ray? They are clearly invented, but are represented as having validity. They are impossible to prove or to disprove.

However it's not for me, or anyone else who thinks they are crap, to disprove them. It's up to the author to provide the proof that his/her contentions are true. That won't happen of course because it's palpable rubbish.

It's reasonable for sensible people to dismiss tripe like that out of hand, it requires no analysis.

If the poster/author of such tripe disagrees they are quite free to post any proof they can find to support their contentions, Alan.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

erneboy said:


> > Hey up.
> > Are the points raised wrong?.
> >
> > ray.
> ...


Hey up.

Well I am not the author but I did post it and as I said I am saying nowt but you can, what I think of it doesn't matter, it is the views on here of folk who want to comment, for or agin.. :wink:

ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yet you were prepared to post it Ray. That tells me all I need to know, Alan.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

It is just a bit of fun, ha ha.



T


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Yet you were prepared to post it Ray. That tells me all I need to know, Alan.


hey up.

All it tells me is your only answer is to shoot the messenger... or divert your inability to answer on to me...

ray.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Has this anything to do with _Weightwatchers_ ....they're all Must slims

I Slamaphobia .... distinct propensity for despising people who violently close doors


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes Ray, I am unable to answer questions about the happiness of people in the countries listed, just as the author had no idea of the truth of what he/she wrote.

You describe yourself as the messenger. Who gave you this message and who told you to deliver it here? Alan.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Yes Ray, I am unable to answer questions about the happiness of people in the countries listed, just as the author had no idea of the truth of what he/she wrote.
> 
> You describe yourself as the messenger. Who gave you this message and who told you to deliver it here? Alan.


Ha! I must remember to run anything I post through you to have it vetted to make sure it is acceptable to you then.

Will this apply to everyone or just me?..

ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Well that's one way of not answering Ray, though I don't quite get the connection between my question and your non-answer. That's probably because there isn't one.

I really wouldn't want editorial control over your postings, it would spoil the fun I get from reading the incredible and unexpected delights you provide for us. 

If you believe that your contributions need editing perhaps you could give a few moments thought to what you are considering posting before pressing the submit button, Alan.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Smith, JC, Mo _et al_ were all messengers too ... not everyone listened to them either :wink:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Well that's one way of not answering Ray, though I don't quite get the connection between my question and your non-answer. That's probably because there isn't one.
> 
> I really wouldn't want editorial control over your postings, it would spoil the fun I get from reading the incredible and unexpected delights you provide for us.
> 
> If you believe that your contributions need editing perhaps you could give a few moments thought to what you are considering posting before pressing the submit button, Alan.


Hey up.

Read the OP you will see I did I did consider it and invited responses from folk about the subject, I also said I am "saying nowt" but you can..

You may also have noticed I haven't commented on the subject in any way only inviting others to clarify "Their " stance on the subject.

You seem once again fixated on the poster not the subject, a trait I have noticed. :wink:

ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

If your stance is neutral, as you claim, why are you challenging only those who consider "the piece" to be rubbish?

By the way I agree that it is a piece though will refrain from saying what I think it's a piece of, Alan.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

erneboy said:


> If your stance is neutral, as you claim, why are you challenging only those who consider "the piece" to be rubbish?
> 
> By the way I agree that it is a piece though will refrain from saying what I think it's a piece of, Alan.


Because nobody has written anything else of substance other than saying or implying I was wrong in putting the post in for discussion, and the posters objecting are only attacking me (in a nice way) for putting it in for consideration.

So I have asked why they object to the subject a reasonable point of discussion I think, not to put anyone on the back foot, just discuss the subject, but alas they seem to want or need to divert everything on to me instead of the subject.

Which happens to be the biggest cop out going, stick to the subject for or agin, other wise it becomes the ray erneboy show which would become very tiresome to everyone I am sure.

ray.


----------



## Jimbost (Aug 25, 2012)

Anybody dead yet, dragged out into the street, shot and then the whole family persecuted? THAT's the issue of religion. it still goes on in the UK with 'sectarian' punishments, murders and bombings, female circumcision, Child and arranged marriages etc. Persecution, genocide will never go away. 

Why should people not seek out a save place to live and practice their beliefs? Inevitably the hardliners catch up and try to convert others to their way of life and thinking. that's when the unhappiness kicks in regardless of country. What about the missionaries sent all over the world to 'convert' peoples just because a small book tells them to. 
Some missionaries were sent with more than books, the 'Crusades' comes mind first. The UK is a nation of mongrel heritage, and has had wars over boundaries politics and religion. We now have a charter of human rights and 'protects' us in law from most of the above. 

We are all never 'free' to live as we please. Most of us accept that within the laws of the western world we are safe to say what we feel 
If we stop that then we are on the way to becoming 'unhappy'

Discussions about religion and politics are never won just put aside. it has gone on since man walked the earth and will go on until man or nature destroys us. 

Regardless of race or religion their are few people that will not protect what is theirs if attacked. In the 'Unhappy' countries you may die for your beliefs or trying to protect your way of life. In the 'Happy' countries you can get on a forum and pontificate all day within the laws that allow. 

Carry on.. Just my thoughts.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Edited as it's just not worth it.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yours is an agile mind Ray, your ability to flit from one diversion to another, never settling on any point, is remarkable.

If you really want to discuss your OP please show the evidence for the contentions made. If you can't I am content to dismiss it as tripe. It's not incumbent on anyone to disprove patent nonsense offered for their consideration. It's for the author or those who consider it valid to show that it is.

To offer a parallel, I don't believe the bible is factually accurate. I take the view that those who think I should are free to offer any proof they can muster in order to demonstrate that it is. If they do that and I remain unconvinced I will then look at the evidence they offer and examine whether it bears scrutiny, Alan.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

JackieP said:


> So I have asked why they object to the subject a reasonable point of discussion I think, not to put anyone on the back foot, just discuss the subject, but alas they seem to want or need to divert everything on to me instead of the subject.
> 
> ray.


So that's why you out it in the jokes section then? So we could have a rational discussion about it?

You're a bloody liar. This isn't the first time you've trolled on here posting inflammatory material for a reaction and it probably won't be the last.

It's the last time I respond to it, or you, however.[/quote]

Hey up.

It's Jokes and "Trivea" and if you find this or anything inflammatory why on earth are you reading, once again you are attacking the poster not the subject. If it was a subject I thought folk would go round ranting and pulling their hair out at I would have put it in the Sub's lounge, but I expected grown up debate that could stay open to those who might not go in that dark place, and be talked about sensibly, from sensible folk...

So putting a subject out that might mean folk have to think is being a troll, then guilty as charged...

ray.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Yours is an agile mind Ray, your ability to flit from one diversion to another, never settling on any point, is remarkable.
> 
> If you really want to discuss your OP please show the evidence for the contentions made. If you can't I am content to dismiss it as tripe. It's not incumbent on anyone to disprove patent nonsense offered for their consideration. It's for the author or those who consider it valid to show that it is.
> 
> To offer a parallel, I don't believe the bible is factually accurate. I take the view that those who think I should are free to offer any proof they can muster in order to demonstrate that it is. If they do that and I remain unconvinced I will then look at the evidence they offer and examine whether it bears scrutiny, Alan.


Hey up.

I don't want to discuss anything I want the members to discuss it calmly and intelligently for or agin...

If folk feel the need to climb all over me, I can fight back quite adequately but what good is that.

ray


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Whoa Jackie, calm down, of course Ray is trolling again. Best not reward trolling by showing anger though.

Unfortunately it's 1-0 to Ray.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

Well you might think I am trolling but if you look at the responses on the index page for jokes and trivia, the only ones on the first page that have had anything near the response to this subject are both involving bodily habits of farting and bog rolls...

So maybe we are giving the readers the entertainment they like, who is going to get ray... Never going to happen. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Can't say I was thinking about the possibility of "readers" Ray, just challenging what I consider to be arrant nonsense, Alan.


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

Interesting! 8O . All these posts and no debate on the original subject! 

What it does show though is that there is a basic human trait to put across the "I'm right - you are wrong" message. This can start as a simple conversation, but can so easily lead to heated argument and even violence in extremes. It does not need religion to produce these feelings and actions, but I concede that religious beliefs can also unfortunately lead to them when human passion gets added to what should be a higher standard of living peacefully with all people.

Its not religion that is the problem - its human nature. Christianity in particular preaches love and peace to all men, tolerance and goodwill. Anyone acting against these principles and calling themselves a christian are deceiving themselves and others.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up Allan.

Challenge what you consider nonsense is all I ask, waste of time challenging me...

There is so much of interest in the post to discuss, who wrote it or why is only a very small part of the whole.. The content of the piece is worth discussing for those who want to, others will be rubber necking to see who cracks first, once again a waste of time when they could dissect the OP for or agin and maybe come up with a nugget for others to think about.

ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

"Its not religion that is the problem - its human nature. Christianity in particular preaches love and peace to all men, tolerance and goodwill. Anyone acting against these principles and calling themselves a christian are deceiving themselves and others." Quote Charisma

Does this not put army Padres in a strange position ?

Terry (rubbernecker)


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

As it is obvious that there is no factual basis for the op discussing the content is a waste of time, that leaves us with who wrote it and why and who posted it and why.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

erneboy said:


> As it is obvious that there is no factual basis for the op discussing the content is a waste of time, that leaves us with who wrote it and why and who posted it and why.


Hey up.

Well if you find out who wrote it let us know, maybe Snopes? will tell all...

ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Couldn't care less Ray.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Couldn't care less Ray.


Hey up..

Then why all the replies?... :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not funny in any way, unless perhaps you belong to certain groups.

Religion is a curse which mankind has had to endure for centuries, for only two purposes that I can see, 1, to make the certainty of death make some kind of sense, 2, to make clever people rich and powerful, none of it makes any sense or can be proven, it's all about faith, and how can you challenge that, if you don't have faith then you can't join our club.

It's all rubbish and the biggest and longest running con, and it is way beyond time for it to be seen for what it is.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> erneboy said:
> 
> 
> > If your stance is neutral, as you claim, why are you challenging only those who consider "the piece" to be rubbish?
> ...


Here is (one of the reasons) why I object to the subject.

"e.g. 'and your wife smells worse than your donkey'

Leaving aside questions of racism or Islamophobia, this sort of stuff is just an insult that shows complete disrespect for whichever person or group it refers to. It isn't a basis for discussion of the role of religion in producing happiness. "

It was a serious point I made earlier, addressing the post and not the poster, yet you dismissed my point and responded with a 'joke'.

Chris


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Why all the replies Ray? Because it's tripe and needs challenging.

What I couldn't care less about is who wrote it or why, but I have already made that perfectly clear.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Why all the replies Ray? Because it's tripe and needs challenging.
> 
> What I couldn't care less about is who wrote it or why, but I have already made that perfectly clear.


Great Allan, challenge it not me :wink: .

ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

No Ray, it's tripe and you are responsible for propagating it no matter what your purported reason.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

Some might agree others wont that's the nature of discussing things..


Maybe we have the wrong person being accused of being a troll?.

ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Laugh!! 

I hope my pants dry soon.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Laugh!!
> 
> I hope my pants dry soon.


Hey up.

You have incontinence as well.... 8O :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Tee hee.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)




----------

